# Showed up in my FB feed



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

One Minute with Kyle and Seth on Vimeo

A Basin ad, but wow


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That kid isn't that good he's a hucker that hasn't broken himself. Seth is one of the scariest riders in Summit County.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

He's fearless, that's for damn sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That might be it or it's that he hasn't been injured yet. I cringe every time that kid slides into the park because he's always .02 seconds away from death on anything he tries. No style just straight chuck, pray, land.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That might be it or it's that he hasn't been injured yet. I cringe every time that kid slides into the park because he's always .02 seconds away from death on anything he tries. No style just straight chuck, pray, land.


I can see the flip to rail going bad but damn...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That might be it or it's that he hasn't been injured yet. I cringe every time that kid slides into the park because he's always .02 seconds away from death on anything he tries. No style just straight chuck, pray, land.


Kid looks like he has talent though. Is he coachable?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

someone buy that fucktard goggles, gloves, and a goddamn hat. explosive.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> someone buy that fucktard goggles, gloves, and a goddamn hat. explosive.


they all flew off on the first trick, he doesn't bother anymore. personally I would buy him a haircut but at least it looks washed.



Aztrailerhawk said:


> One Minute with Kyle and Seth on Vimeo
> 
> *A Basin ad,* but wow


seriously the secret is out. everyone needs to go there.

you haven't lived until you've dropped the glory that is the west wall.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Kid looks like he has talent though. Is he coachable?


Coaching is for parents that think their kids will become some super star and buy them a house. He's a hucker, no hope.


----------



## Mo Mo (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks like he's having a time, gotta respect that.

EDIT: Just listened with sound... Solid Song.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mo Mo said:


> Looks like he's having a time, gotta respect that.


This.

Fuck the aerial gymnastics that formal competition snowboarding has become. The kid is having a blast and sending it hard. If you wanna call it "hucking", fine. Who really gives a shit about his style as long as he's having fun. 

Now, if he's strutting around all of Summit County acting like he's the fucking man, then that's another story.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BA probably hates kids who he sees puking their cocaine all over hookers and then go drop hammers next day.

internal organ jealousy


----------

